# Clip-less pedals with Fixie?



## toxictarheel (Mar 12, 2007)

I just bought a used fixed-gear bike and have only taken it out twice. I like the ride but it will take some time to get used to not being able to coast. Here's the issue: Twice on hilly descents I hit a pot-hole, which I didn't anticipate, and my feet came flying off the pedals (platform). I had to slow the bike way down to get them back on and under control. 

For 15-20 mile fitness rides during the winter should I get clipless pedals or just ride as is and try to anticipate all the bumps. I'm sure I looked pretty dumb going down a hill at 25+ mph with my feet splayed out  

Thanks


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

You will feel safer with foot retention on the FG.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

roadfix said:


> You will feel safer with foot retention on the FG.



+1...either clipless, power straps or toe clips + straps...


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

yes, yes, yes. FG without some kind of foot retention is very iffy. I do it for around-town errands, even with sketchy footwear (e.g., flip-flops). But that's pretty low-speed stuff, and I've been riding fixed for a few years now (>10k miles). For longer rides, and any significant speed, and certainly for anything with hills, I want to be attached.

And, FWIW, I've used both clipless and clips-and-straps, and it's way easier getting in and out of clipless. Flipping over a pedal with a toeclip, slipping the toe in, and especially tightening or loosening the strap, are all advanced skills when the crank keeps rotating. 

So if you're used to clipless pedals from the road bike, get some for the fixie. You still have to anticipate the bumps, since you can't coast to stand up and absorb them, but it's a lot easier when attached securely. 

Another factor is the amount of standing you have to do on the FG, when you're over-geared (uphill or upwind, or accelerating). That's a lot more secure when you know you won't slip off the pedal.

Have fun. Once you get the hang of it you're gonna like it.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Some sort of foot retention on a fixie is a good idea. Once you've ridden a long time, you will hopefully develop the subtle movements and muscle memory to allow you to slow the pedals down, even with flats. However, if you have flats, you absolutely need a brake.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

fg w/o foot retention is like ss w/o rear brake... you can do it, but it ain't w/o some risk for injury


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Besides, riding clipless on the FG will turn you into a clipless pro.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

roadfix said:


> Besides, riding clipless on the FG will turn you into a clipless pro.


True dat. When you've clicked in to a moving pedal a few hundred times, doing it while coasting is child's play.


----------



## glenk (May 26, 2005)

I also tried it with platforms starting out. Yeah, FG without some form of shoe-pedal retention defeats the point.

Not only do you have the stability problem with bumps, potholes and mental lapses, you can only back pedal with one foot at a time to slow down or stop.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

I cant imagine going on a ride with anything other than clipless pedals.


----------



## jmchapple (Feb 8, 2007)

*clipless*

i thnk you have your answer but i'll chime in and say yes to clipless. i live in the western half of nc with rolling terrain. it doesn't take long to adapt to riding fg clipped in. i rode around my neighborhood a few times and that helped.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

I even manage with the hardest pedal to clip into in the known universe - the Wellgo made Performance Forte Pro. A single-sided SPD road. I use them because they're light, reliable, cheap, and have a lot of ground clearance.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Except for the one FG bike that I keep at work 24/7 for running errands, that bike is geared low and I run platforms, no clips. I rarely exceed 15mph & I run a front brake on that bike so I'm good with that.


----------

